# Favorite bridle brands for dressage? Bobby's English Tack?



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

The question:

I'm looking at getting a new bridle for dressage. What are your favorite brands? If you've had any experience with Bobby's English Tack, what's your opinion of them?

The background:

Way back when I was just leasing, I bought my first and only bridle: a dark brown Bobby's English Tack snaffle bridle. It's served me well, but now that I've bought my own horse, and my own (black) saddle, I'd like to get a black bridle to match.

I bought my Bobby's bridle based off internet recommendations for a good bridle in the sub-$100 range and I've been pretty happy with it. Even though I have not been very good at keeping up with leather cleaning & conditioning, it still cleans up very nicely. (I'm hoping to improve in the area of leather care now that I own a nice, leather saddle, though I admit I'm still pretty clueless...)

I'm not really sure how it compares to other brands of bridles, though, and I can spend a little more now (would still like to below ~$200 but could save up a little more for something fantastic). I've been complemented on the quality of the leather before, but it's certainly not what I'd call "butter soft." I haven't really had much to compare it to, though.

And for those who enjoy shopping for other people, I'm looking specifically for a black snaffle bridle with a plain cavesson noseband- no flash or crank. Unfortunately, it seems like a flash or crank are obligatory on black bridles! Any specific recommendations are greatly appreciated 

Here's my top pick so far:
#2209 English Padded Dressage Snaffle Bridle


I'm also intrigued by the idea of the Micklem bridle (how it's designed around the horse's skull to avoid pressure points) and the many reviewers that say their horses came into the bit better in that bridle, but I don't know anyone personally that has used one, and I'm a little unsure about the dropped noseband style. My horse has no problems gaping, but he could relax into the bit a little more.

That was a little bit longer than I expected it to be. Kudos to those of you who read all the way through :-D


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

:bump:


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

if you know Bobbys to be of good quality, then I'd go with them. 
I have a Jerry's Harness dressage bridle. Made in Pennsylvania, I think. it has held up for 13 years. love it.

Think about the horse who will wear it and be sure you dont' get something that's too heavy for your horse, if they are of a delicate face type, like an arab or such. I really dislike some of the super heavy nosebands out there, and dislike the "crank" nosebands. I just like the simply buckle type.


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

Hmm... could you possibly dye your current bridle black?


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

tinyliny said:


> if you know Bobbys to be of good quality, then I'd go with them.


That's the thing... it's the only bridle I've ever owned. I believe it's good quality for sub-$100, but not sure how it compares to more expensive bridles.



tinyliny said:


> I have a Jerry's Harness dressage bridle. Made in Pennsylvania, I think. it has held up for 13 years. love it.


Ooh, I like their contoured, monocrown design. The one I like is $407 without reins, though, so I may need to save up a bit more!



tinyliny said:


> Think about the horse who will wear it and be sure you dont' get something that's too heavy for your horse, if they are of a delicate face type, like an arab or such. I really dislike some of the super heavy nosebands out there, and dislike the "crank" nosebands. I just like the simply buckle type.


I don't like crank nosebands, either, but no one has ever accused my horse of having a delicate head ;-) Here he is with his current bridle:











nikelodeon79 said:


> Hmm... could you possibly dye your current bridle black?


Not something I had thought about. Have you ever done it? Does the dye ever rub off? (That would be my main concern since my horse is practically white!)


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

verona1016 said:


> Not something I had thought about. Have you ever done it? Does the dye ever rub off? (That would be my main concern since my horse is practically white!)


I've never done it but have been told it can be done. I would have a professional saddler/leatherworker do the dying, though... don't do any shortcuts or you probably will end up with a bridle that will bleed dye everywhere.

When you think about it, all black (and most other colored) leather is dyed, because it certainly doesn't start out that way. Raw leather isn't anything close to the colors of most tack.


----------



## Tazzie (Nov 8, 2011)

I have a Kieffer and love it. But it's a crank and flash. I took the flash off, and just don't tighten the crank any tighter than I'd do a regular buckle noseband. I did find a this one that is under $200 that looks nice 

Stubben Regular Caveson Pad Bridle - Statelinetack.com


----------



## LoveMyDrummerBoy (Nov 5, 2009)

I have a Bobby's and its the best bridle I have ever owned. Especially for the price. I would say your best bet is to go with a Bobby's. I show and school in mine, I've had it for almost 4 years and it looks brand new. I try to clean and oil it every 2-3 weeks and thats probably what has kept mine in such good condition also, but I've found the leather is good quality in all of their tack.


----------



## AndersonEquestrian (Sep 25, 2012)

Bridles under $200

Crown Dressage Bridle | Dover Saddlery

Suffolk Black Dressage Bridle | Dover Saddlery

Crown Jawband Flash Bridle | Dover Saddlery


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Verona, I think I mentioned it on the different thread, but if your horse has a big head you can look into Nunn Finer dressage bridle with noseband The Bonfire Bridle by Nunn Finer - Top quality dressage bridle (unfortunately it only comes in oversize or I'd get one for my paint). If you are OK with the flash (or with removing flash) you can look into other bridles by them (The Gifted Bridle by Nunn Finer - Top quality dressage bridle or Nunn Finer Brentina Padded Bridle with Rubber Reins - Beautifully crafted elegant bridle or some other models).

Interesting enough now they have customized one (don't remember seeing it in past): Nunn Finer Custom Bridle - Completely Customizable Bridle brought to you only by Nunn Finer. 

As for Bobby's - sorry, no experience with it.

P.S. Adams Horse Supply or Victory Canter sell those non-customized ones, and some I believe around $200 or under (plus no tax and free shipping I believe).


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

i've heard very good things about the bridles from smartpak. personally i have passier bridles and love them but they're over the $200 price range you're looking for. i will say that the bobby's bridles i've seen in stores were quite nice so if you like them then go for it!


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

I love SmartPak, but they don't carry a single black bridle that doesn't have either a flash or a crank. :-(

I'm thinking I will go for the Bobby's bridle. I really love the Jerry's Harness All-In-One Snaffle that tinyliny tuned me in to; I just can't see myself being able to spending $400 on a bridle any time soon!


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

yeah this is the one i was thinking of for you but it does have a crank (no flash): Plymouth Elite Dressage Bridle by SmartPak - Dressage Bridles from SmartPak Equine

the bridle i use has a flash and a crank. i've taken the flash strap off and i never crank the crank so it really doesn't make a difference for me. and i love it - the leather is so nice and it fits jager quite well: Passier Gemini Snaffle Bridle - Dressage Bridles from SmartPak Equine


----------

